# FR: parler (le/en) + langue (français, anglais, etc.)



## illa

In a same book, I came across both of the sentences:

"Je parle bien français." and "Je parle bien le français."

Suppose both are correct sentences, so "French" can be both "français" and "le français" […]. Is it so?

Could anyone explain it in a grammatical way? Or offer more examples?

Merci boucoup!

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one. See also the following thread in the Français Seulement forum: parler (le/en) français.


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

Both are correct sentences, but the usual way of putting it […] is :

Je parle bien français.


----------



## steph7

Could someone please tell me which one of these sentences is correct?

1. Je parle l'espagnol et le français.

2. Je parle espagnol et français.


----------



## Gil

Mon choix: 2


----------



## danielle_davout

je suis moins catégorique:
entre
je parle l'espagnol
et
je parle espagnol
je préfère 2 !
mais ...
Il parle non seulement catalan, grec mais aussi chinois.
Il parle non seulement le catalan, le grec mais aussi le chinois.
je suis en train de compter les langues qu'il parle: ... ça fait 3 !

je vérifie dans mon dictionnaire des difficultés de la langue française ...
les deux expressions sont correctes
et on ne fait plus de distinction (français si langue maternelle, le français sinon ! quelle subtilité... que dire d'un anglais qui parle (le) français mieux que beaucoup de Français ?)
____
On ne peut pas toujours "éviter" les articles:

Il parle le sangö de Bangui, le français du Midi.
Il parle un français châtié, (un francais châtié, un français peu convenable, un latin d'église ... tout autant de langues différentes)

------
finalement je regrette qu'on ne puisse plus faire de distinction:
Il parle hébreu entre il parle l'hébreu ?
hébreu/chinois/ grec/bas-breton/haut-allemand (intelligible _ pour certains_?)
gascon/normand (avec un accent ?)


----------



## nopal

Bonjour Steph
1. Je parle l'espagnol et le français.
2. Je parle espagnol et français.
*Sont* tout à fait* corrects*
Par contre vous ne pouriez pas panacher les formulations : soit *l'*espagnol et *le.... /*avec article */*soit sans article
mais jamais *et l'un* /*et l'autre* /avec et sans article successivement /Je parle l'espagnol et français /serait incorrect ou sinon inélégant .
René


----------



## blizzardqueen

"Bien des Quebecois parlent couramment (l')anglais."

I'm guessing that it's just "anglais", not " l'anglais", but I'm not so sure because "couramment" might qualify "anglais"...

Merci..


----------



## BellaNova

l'anglais is right


----------



## sazza

Which of the following are correct?
"est-ce que tu parles _en _francais?"  
"est-ce que tu parles _le_ francais"
"est-ce que tu parles francais?"

Are there some contexts where they are used differently? For example: "Est-ce que tu parles _en _francais avec tes parents?"
but: "Est-ce que tu parles le francais?" on its own?
[...]


----------



## jann

all are correct.... and yes, they are used in different contexts
_Est-ce que tu parles en français avec tes parents, en ce moment, etc?_ = refers to a certain time when you would be speaking in French.  This is not the form you would use to ask if someone knows how to speak the language.
_est-ce que tu parles le français = est-ce que tu parles français?_  = do you speak French?
[…]


----------



## rodcas

C´est "Je parle bien l´anglais" ou "Je parle bien anglais"

Merci


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

On emploie l'un et l'autre et il me semble que les deux sont corrects.


----------



## orangefanny

par exemple:
  je parle bien *le* français.(je suis pas français,mais je parle la langue française!)
  je parle bien francais.(je suis français.la langue française est ma langue maternelle!)

merci de corriger!!!


----------



## CapnPrep

C'est très recherché ! Mais je ne crois pas que la nationalité française confère le droit de laisser tomber l'article…

De manière générale, « français » tout seul est plus courant que « le français » avec le verbe « parler ». Même si « parler français » et « parler le français » peuvent s'employer indifféremment dans certains contextes, le nom avec l'article dénote la connaissance globale de la langue, tandis que le nom sans article a une valeur adverbiale (= « en français, en utilisant le français »). On peut dire, par exemple, « Je suis bien en train de parler français, non ? » mais plus difficilement « en train de parler *le* français ».


----------



## acrital

Tout-à-fait d'accord avec CapnPrep...
... les deux peuvent se dire indifféremment dans certaines situations...
... cependant "je parle bien *l'*anglais" se réfère plutôt à un usage global et répété (pour ne pas dire usuel) de la langue tandis que "je parle bien anglais" caractériserait  plutôt une situation ponctuelle.


----------



## aliday

Mon prof m'a dit qu'on utilise jamais les articles l'/le/la si on utilisait le verbe *parler*. 

Je parle anglais. Je parle français.

Mais avec les autres verbes oui, 

J'adore *l'*anglais. J'adore *le *français.


----------



## acrital

aliday, le point que tu soulèves est intéressant 

Si je consulte une ancienne édition du _Littré_, il n'est effectivement question que de "* parler français *" " *parler anglais* "  etc...
... mais si je consulte une édition récente du _Petit Larousse_ j'y vois en phrase exemple " *je parle le français *"

Alors ??? ... 

Mon sentiment est que <parler français> est (peut-être) considéré comme plus élégant et plus littéraire que <parler le français>... mais que les deux sont admis (avec aussi, dans certains cas, la nuance de sens que je signalais dans mon intervention précédente)

Mais peut-être suis-je "à côté de la plaque" ( pour reprendre le titre d'un fil voisin )  

Si quelqu'un peut apporter des lumières supplémentaires..... ??? ...


----------



## tie-break

aliday said:


> Mon prof m'a dit qu'on utilise jamais les articles l'/le/la si on utilisait le verbe *parler*.


 
En effet, en s'adressant à quelqu'un dont on  n'est pas certain s'il parle notre langue on dit:
Bonjour Monsieur, parlez-vous français?  
plutot que:
Bonjour Monsieur, parlez-vous le français?  (ça me sonne très mal!)


----------



## emmaD

Mon impression personnelle rejoint un peu celle de Orangefanny. En entendant _je parle le français_, j'ai le sentiment que la personne qui me parle maîtrise plusieurs langues, entre autres le français, bref, qu'elle a appris le français. En entendant _je parle français_, je n'imagine rien de plus que ce que la phrase dit.

Il est probable que _parler le français_ ne soit pas une exression très correcte à l'origine. Ca ne sonne pas très chic en tout cas...


----------



## schuyman

Bonjour !

Pourriez-vous me clarifier quand est-ce qu'on utilise l'article défini avec 'français' ? Je sais que l'article ne s'utilise pas quand on 'je parle français,' mais si on ajoute, par example, n'importe quel modificateur comme un adverbe devant 'français' on l'ajoute en ce cas comme 'tu parles bien le français ?'

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Thomas1

Bonjour,

Je dirais que _parler_ est un cas exceptionnel*. On utilise presque toujours l'article défini avec les noms des langues en fraçais.

*en fait j'ai lu il y a un peu de temps que l'article défini peut être omit avec _parler_, donc on pourrait également utiliser _parler français_ et _parler le français_. Je me demande s'il y a une difference dans la signification...

Tom


----------



## Denis the fatalist

Il ya peut-être une petite différence, pas systématique mais en termes de probabilités : 
Il parle français = he's a french native
Il parle le français = - he's not french but he can speak it 
But it maybe the opposite, let'say -65/35%... 

En revanche, il parle un français... demande un qualificatif, soit après : parfait, scolaire, exotique - soit avant (piètre etc.)


----------



## cassoulet

"je parle français, je parle le français": les deux sont corrects.


----------



## Elmarit

Le plus souvent, on utilisera « je parle français ».


----------



## Denis the fatalist

Nettement Oui... La présence du "le" donne juste à penser, souvent mais pas forcément, qu'il y a des précisions plus complètes avant ou après dans le texte.


----------



## SG_Gibs

hi! 
this thread is a bit old but another reply might help someone else.

On dit aussi bien "parler couramment anglais" que "parler couramment *l'*anglais". Les deux formulations sont correctes. Le _l'_ sous-entend _la langue_ anglaise, je crois. Bien à vous.


----------



## le Fnake

I agree, both are correct I think.
My preference will be for the without "*l'*" version


----------



## rebhal87

Hello all,

It is a little unclear to me when one would use an article when referring to a language, whether it be francais, anglais, chinois, etc. 

For example, it seems fairly common to see the phrase, "J'ai étudié le français quand j'étais au lycée," but it also seems common to see the phrase, "Je parle français." 

The exact phrase I am having difficulty with translating goes something like this: 

He speaks French and studied English, Russian, and Italian. 

Il parle français et il a étudié anglais, russe, et italien. 
(or)
Il parle le français et il a étudié l'anglais, le russe, et l'italien.

For the second half of the phrase, it seems very natural to put the articles in front of the words anglais, russe, and italien, but why not (or why) in front of français?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Conchita57

The definite article is optional with 'parler'.  So, you can say:

_Il parle (le) français et (il) a étudié l'anglais, le russe et l'italien._


----------



## Maître Capello

You usually need the definite article with languages, but _parler_ is an exception because you can omit it (and you usually do)…

_Il parle (le) français et il a étudié *l'*anglais, *le* russe et *l'*italien._


----------



## sérendipité

I found this thread trying to find out whether I need to say "Je parle français" or "Je parle le français," but it doesn't seem like that part of the question was really addressed.

I can't remember ever using "le" in that phrase, but it is very likely that I could have just been saying it wrong the whole time.


----------



## snowyyy

Which one is correct? 

Je parle l'anglais
OR
Je parle anglais


----------



## Punky Zoé

Both are correct, there is maybe a slight nuance, l'anglais may mean the English language amongst some other languages.


----------



## sikander1000

Bonjour,
Pourriez-vous me dire, La différence entre "parle Français ou parle le Français"
Merci


----------



## Micia93

"parler le français" more or less requires some adverbs or adjectives, such as :
"je parle très bien le français"

also, "parler le français" would better fit for a foreigner :ex, an english saying : "je parles le français et l'allemand" 
if you are french, you will merely say : "je parle français"

ha, not so simple to explain in fact
some better suggestions ?


----------



## Mathieu12345

As you have noticed, "français" (as well as other adjectives relating to a country) doesn't take a capital letter when used as an adjective. But it does when it is used as a noun (une femme française, une Française).

I would say "Je parle français", sounds more French.


----------



## alexcn

I never think about why we say that Je parle "français" and J'apprends "le français". Could someone tell me the differences of "français" and "le français" in the two sentences? And the regulations of using them. 

Thx in advance.


----------



## geostan

It's simply the choice of verb. _Parler _permits the omission of the article in many cases; other verbs do not.

Cheers!


----------



## Fred_C

Hi,
My theory is that "le français" in "j'apprends le français" is a noun, and the object of "apprendre".
In "Je parle français", it is not really an object, it is rather a complement indicating a way to speak.
the word "français" is therefore probably not a noun, but an adverb.


----------



## Maître Capello

According to TLFi, _parler français_ is indeed an *adverbial* locution.

Anyway, please note that _parler *le* français_ is also correct. (Have a look at this other thread: here.)


----------



## CheQueQuoi

_Dans quelle mesure on parle vraiment français?

_or _le français_

Merci


----------



## stamanu

Dans quelle mesure _parle-t-on_ vraiment (le) français?
Je dirais a priori que les 2 propositions sont acceptables.


----------



## Angelwings67

Is "mon camarade de chambre parle l'allemand" correct?

My friend wrote that in his essay, but I feel like it should be "Mon camarade de chambre parle allemand," since there is no adverb after the verb "parler." ^^;


----------



## Maître Capello

Both are indeed correct…


----------



## Angelwings67

If I were to say "mon camarade de chambre parle le francais," then that would be incorrect though, right?


----------



## Maître Capello

Angelwings67 said:


> If I were to say "mon camarade de chambre parle le francais," then that would be incorrect though, right?


No, that would be correct (except you miss the cedilla).


----------



## geostan

While both are correct, I would have omitted the article. There doesn't seem to be any reason to mess with the idiomatic use of the name of a language used without the article after _parler_.

The traditional rule that non natives follow is that after the verb _parler_, the article tends to be used only if there is a further qualification of the expression.

Il parle français
Il parle couramment le français.

I still follow that rule because it is still correct. However, the more I read these forums, the more I see a lot of latitude permitted, so that native speakers seem just as likely to say:

Il parle le français.
Il parle français couramment.
Il parle couramment français.

But I've been following the rule I quoted for 50 years, so it's difficult for me to say these other sentences.


----------



## maplesyrup

Je dirais que par euphonie, «il parle le français» ou «il parle l'allemand» ne sont pas les meilleures options, même si elles sont grammaticallement correcte.


----------



## pourquoi pas du chocolat?

I read in a grammar book that we always use 'le français', except after the verb, 'parler', when we can use either 'le français' or 'français'.


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Hey all,

Je parle pas mal le français
Je parle pas mal français

I have three questions about these sentences:

1) can we translate this in two different ways according to the context? I was thinking about:

-I speak French quite well
-I speak French quite frequently

2) is there a difference between the sentence which has the article "le" and the sentence which omits it?

3) if the translation were "I speak French quite frequently", could we use: "Je parle pas mal de français"? in addition to the two previous phrases?

Thank you!


----------



## sebgau

To me, both French expressions are shaky.

-"I speak French quite well" would be "Je parle bien le français"
-"I speak French quite frequently" would be "Je parle bien souvent en français"

As for the "le" omission in your second example, that would be an error. To change the signification of the sentence, the "le" article should be replace with "en".

Hope this helps.


----------



## Michel09

Also, to add to sebgau's response :

The usage of _de_ is the only example that I would translate as potential frequency.  For example, some say "Je parle pas mal de français" to translate as "I speak quite a lot of French."  Perhaps others can offer more insight.

Also, I would translate both of your examples in English as "I do not speak French badly", which in my opinion, is quite different than saying "quite well".


----------



## sebgau

Michel09, I don't quite agree in regards to the usage of "de". I think that "Je possède un bon vocabulaire français" would be a better translation for "I speak quite a lot of French", don't you think? 

Pure Yvesil: What do you need to translate exactly? Is it originally in French or English (do you need the correct expressions in French or English)? Is it only for personal knowledge purposes or do you need to write it somewhere?


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

The ideas I wanted to convey are
A) one sentence that expresses in a modest and humble way that the person speaks French quite well
B) one sentence that expresses that the person speaks French on numerous occasions

Thanks for the replies !


----------



## brazpitt

If someone tells me:
"Je parle pas mal le français"
I understand that he's pretty good in speaking French and he speaks another language.

Je parle pas mal français
I understand that his French is pretty good.

I donn't feel any frequency issue here

that's the difference i fell between those 2 sentences


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Yes! This was what I was hoping for  Does everyone agree?

Now I just need to know if: "On parle pas mal de français dans cette entreprise" (example) could be translated in the sense of frequency : "on parle bien souvent français dans cette entreprise"


----------



## sebgau

Well, I still think that both French expressions are shaky, but if you want to use "Je parle pas mal le français" in the sense of "Je me débrouille en français", I would add an "ne", as in "Je *ne* parle pas mal le français".

As for the expression "Je parle pas mal français", what I get is "I mostly speak French" (implying that you speak other languages but that French is the language you use the most). But I imagine that different contexts could imply something else.


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Sebgau, do you agree that "On ne parle pas mal de français dans cette entreprise" could be interpreted as: "on parle assez souvent le français dans cette entreprise "?  Thank you for your insights!


----------



## Donaldos

What I would say in that context is _On parle pas mal *en* français dans cette entreprise_.


----------



## sebgau

Pure Yvesil: no, I think that Donaldos has the right expression ("On parle pas mal en français dans cette entreprise").


----------



## Aoyama

> some say "Je parle pas mal de français" to translate as "I speak quite a lot of French."


this remark is true and interesting, but would also apply to "Je parle pas mal le français" [dans mon travail], meaning "I speak quite a lot of French in my work", as *pas mal (de)* is colloquial for "a good deal(of)", "quite a lot (of)" ...
As for 





> "On parle pas mal de français dans cette entreprise"


, "de" is not correct here, "le" ( "On parle pas mal le français dans cette entreprise") is better.
One reason is that using "parler" must be followed by *le *as in "parler le français, l'anglais". Using "de" would be possible in a phrase like "parler de son ami/de son travail", which is different.
Now, a sentence meaning 





> I speak French quite well


 would rather be : "Mon français n'est pas mauvais/mal" .
As for 





> I speak French quite frequently


 : "j'utilise pas mal/beaucoup/fréquemment le français".


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

I just found this:

http://books.google.be/books?id=J_E9KS3nHLkC&pg=PA23&lpg=PA23&dq=%22parle+pas+mal+le+fran%C3%A7ais%22&source=bl&ots=CPMrz6hTcz&sig=V-fcplhVFymWuZ__BXYJsXED5ok&hl=nl&ei=17N5Sq2cBMGZjAeejNmoBg&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=2#v=onepage&q=&f=false

Apparently

On parle pas mal le français en Roumanie

could be interpreted as: they speak a lot of French there/they speak French quite well..

Hm, I'm confused to say the least


----------



## sebgau

Aoyama said:


> 'some say "Je parle pas mal de français" to translate as "I speak quite a lot of French."' this remark is true and interesting, but would also apply to "Je parle pas mal le français" [dans mon travail], meaning "I speak quite a lot of French in my work", as *pas mal (de)* is colloquial for "a good deal(of)", "quite a lot (of)" ...
> As for "On parle pas mal de français dans cette entreprise", "de" is not correct here, "le" ( "On parle pas mal le français dans cette entreprise") is better.


 Question to you though: une langue peut-elle vraiment être quantifiée? On peut dire "J'ai pas mal de pommes", "J'ai pas mal d'argent", mais "Je parle pas mal d'Anglais" me semble douteux. En fait, l'expression "pas mal" pour signifier une quantité comme "beaucoup", "plusieurs" ou autre est certes familière, mais correcte à mon avis. Cependant, lorsqu'on l'utilise pour remplacer "bien" ou "correctement" (comme dans "Je parle pas mal de français"), ça me semble boiteux...

Décidemment, on pourrait en débattre bien longtemps.


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Je suis bien d'accord...mais que pensez-vous du lien que je viens de publier?


----------



## sebgau

Pure Yvesil: I'm starting to get confused as well . I think that the expression "pas mal" is adding to the confusion. Can't you use another word/expression:

A) one sentence that expresses in a modest and humble way that the person speaks French quite well - _Il/Elle parle bien le français_.
B) one sentence that expresses that the person speaks French on numerous occasions - _Il/Elle parle souvent en français._

Thanks for the replies !


----------



## Aoyama

> On parle pas mal le français en Roumanie
> 
> could be interpreted as: they speak a lot of French there/they speak French quite well..


Not really. First meaning that comes naturally to mind is "they speak a lot of French there".
"They speak French quite well" would better be (though a bit unusual) : "on parle *un *français pas mal/mauvais (en Roumanie)".
Sometimes "pas trop mal/mauvais" or "pas si mal/mauvais" is used, as in English : "not too bad, not so bad".


----------



## sebgau

Pure_Yvesil said:


> Je suis bien d'accord...mais que pensez-vous du lien que je viens de publier?


 
Je commence à avoir mal à la tête... 

Je suis cependant d'accord avec la dernière réponse de Aoyama et jamais je ne croirais que "On parle pas mal le français en Roumanie" signifie "they don't speak French badly there".


----------



## Aoyama

> une langue peut-elle vraiment être quantifiée? On peut dire "J'ai pas mal de pommes", "J'ai pas mal d'argent", mais "Je parle pas mal d'Anglais" me semble douteux. [...](comme dans "Je parle pas mal de français"), ça me semble boîteux...


Oui, je suis d'accord, l'usage d'une langue (et la langue elle-même) n'est pas vraiment quantifiable, même si on peut admettre ,dans certains contextes, la chose :
-il a appris pas mal de chinois pendant son séjour à Pékin
-il a fait pas mal d'anglais ce week-end avec son copain
ici on notera qu'on a "pas mal *de*" à cause de la négation (pas de).
Pour "parler", le mécanisme syntaxique est particulier, car "parler le" et "parler de" sont différents.
Maintenant, on sait aussi que "parler _le_ français" se discute. On dit habituellement plutôt "parler français", sans article.


----------



## Aoyama

> jamais je ne croirais que "On parle pas mal le français en Roumanie" signifie  "they don't speak French badly there".


Moi non plus , mais ce n'est pas ce que Pure Yvesil a mentionné.
"They don't speak French badly there" = [En Roumanie] le/leur français n'est pas mauvais .


----------



## sebgau

Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait erreur dans la publication (datée de 1993), mais simplement qu'il y a des différences d'interprétation et que certains régionalismes viennent y ajouter une ambiguïté. Les règles (qu'elles soient grammaticales ou syntaxiques) de la langue française sont somme toute complexes et ne sont malheureusement pas toutes fixes (d'où l'expression: "C'est l'exception qui confirme la règle"). 

[…]


----------



## Hugolienne7

I'm having issues with the adverbial modification of Parler + languages.

I have been taught that if you add an adverb to the expression, Je parle français, you need to add the definite article: Je parle bien le français. The forum respondants were mixed about this, but here's my question:

How do you say, "I speak a little French" in the most idiomatic way?

Je parle un peu français OR 
Je parle un peu le français OR
Je parle un peu de français?

Which is better: Je parle mal le français, or Je parle mal français? Can a grammar teacher and French native speaker respond definitively to this question about the use of the definite article with adverbial modifications? I think sometimes native speakers don't know the official rules, just the ordinary usage.

Merci!


----------



## Micia93

You're right : I'm one of this person who doesn't know the official rules !
personally, I'd say : "je parle un peu français" and "je parle mal français", that is without the definite article
adding it makes the sentence more formal I think

:=)


----------



## bleurose

Can we use <<je parle l'anglais>> ou << je parle anglais >> 
Thank you !!!!


----------



## Micia93

I'd say "je parle anglais"
furthermore, the alliteration of "L" doesn't sound good if you say "je par*le* *l'*anglais"


----------



## sobrienti

J'aurai tendance à dire que "je parle l'anglais" donnera l'impression que vous n'êtes pas un français natif. Préférez donc "je parle anglais", qui sonne bien plus naturel à mes oreilles.


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, je ne suis pas d'accord : les deux constructions sont aussi naturelles l'une que l'autre ! En tout cas, si quelqu'un dit _je parle *l'*anglais_, ce n'est pas cela qui me fera penser qu'il est étranger…


----------



## sobrienti

Nous sommes au moins d'accord sur un point : les deux expressions ne laisseront aucun doute de sens. En revanche, je maintiens ma position : en France, lors d'un entretien d'embauche par exemple, je me vois mal annoncer à mon interlocuteur : "Je parlais l'anglais, le français et l'espagnol". J'aurai plutôt tendance à dire "Je parle anglais, français et espagnol".


----------



## Maître Capello

Peut-être est-ce alors une différence régionale, car pour moi cela me semblerait au contraire très naturel d'employer l'article dans une liste de langues comme dans ton exemple…


----------



## itka

Nous devons habiter la même région, alors !
Moi aussi, je trouve bien plus naturel de mettre l'article dans une phrase comme celle-là (contexte d'un entretien d'embauche).


----------



## Nicomon

Je revendique mon demi-passeport « suisso-français ».  Moi aussi, je mettrais les articles en situation d'entrevue. 

En fait je fais cette nuance :
- Quelles langues parlez-vous? _Je parle le français et l'anglais._
- Je ne comprends rien de ce que tu dis. _Ah non? Pourtant, il me semble que je parle français. Ce doit être l'accent_. 
- Quelle est votre langue maternelle / Quelle langue parlez-vous à la maison? _Le français / je parle français_. 

En fait pour moi, _parler français_, sans l'article défini = _parler « en » français._ 

Par ailleurs, la question se pose uniquement avec le verbe _parler _(il me semble). On ne dirait pas : _j'écris français / je comprends mais n'écris pas anglais. _

sobrienti, dirais-tu (par exemple) : _Je parle espagnol mais je ne l'écris pas?_ Moi, pas. À mon avis, il manque l'article (_l'_) devant _espagnol._ 

[…]


----------



## sobrienti

Bonne remarque Nicomon! J'ai bien l'impression que nous avons affaire içi à une différence d'ordre régionale 
J'ai fais quelques recherches, et le site du Larousse préconise apparement une utilisation sans l'article : http://www.larousse.com/fr/dictionnaires/francais/parler
Il s'agit du cinquième point.


----------



## Maître Capello

sobrienti said:


> J'ai fais quelques recherches, et le site du Larousse préconise apparement une utilisation sans l'article : http://www.larousse.com/fr/dictionnaires/francais/parler
> Il s'agit du cinquième point.


Ce n'est pas parce que le Larousse cite une phrase sans l'article que c'est ce qu'il « préconise »… 

Quoi qu'il en soit, Grevisse mentionne les deux tours sans distinction particulière (à part le fait que le tour sans article peut signifier soit _parler le français_ soit_ parler en français_) :


			
				Le Bon Usage said:
			
		

> _Parler le français_ exprime plutôt une virtualité ; c’est être  capable d’utiliser cette langue : _Il parle aussi bien le français que l’anglais.  Parler en français_ concerne une  réalisation précise : _Le président a parlé en anglais._ — On distingue de  la même façon : _Il  écrit le français. __Il a écrit en français._ — Mais _parler_ a une autre possibilité, qui est refusée à _écrire_ : _parler français_. Cette dernière expression peut avoir les  deux nuances distinguées ci-dessus.



Voir également cette remarque du TLFi s.v. _parler_ :


			
				TLFi said:
			
		

> *Rem. 1.* Lorsque le compl. désigne une lang. déterminée, l'art.  peut être supprimé (_supra_ ex.).


Il n'y a donc aucune raison objective – ou en tout cas grammaticale – de préférer le tour sans article. À lire les deux extraits ci-dessus, on a même plutôt l'impression que la tournure sans article est une seconde possibilité au tour habituel avec article…


----------



## Nicomon

sobrienti said:


> J'ai fais quelques recherches, et le site du Larousse préconise apparemment une utilisation sans l'article : http://www.larousse.com/fr/dictionnaires/francais/parler
> Il s'agit du cinquième point.


 Il est écrit :



> S'exprimer dans telle langue : Parler anglais.


 Ce qui revient à dire à mon avis... _parler en anglais_. 
_À la maison, je parle français (avec un accent québécois)._ Bien d'accord.

Mais je maintiens que si on me demandait - par ex. dans le cadre d'une entrevue - quelles langues je parle/maîtrise, je mettrais les articles définis. 
_Je parle couramment le français et l'anglais, à peine l'espagnol, mais je ne parle (hélas) pas l'italien, ni l'allemand._

Par ailleurs, je vous invite à lire aussi ce fil du forum Français seulement.


----------



## meeomay

Est-ce que c'est la meme chose pour "arabe"? 
Je parle arabe.
Je parle l'arabe.
?
Merci!


----------



## Aoyama

Bienvenu sur le Forum meeomay .
C'est bien sûr la même chose pour "arabe", arabe étant une langue (comme une autre).
Je parle arabe.
Je parle l'arabe, sont donc tous les deux tout à fait corrects.


----------



## UKnight

What a thread!
Common French people would not find the answer, I think...

Let's try to explain.

_Je parle Français._ suggests I (can) speak this language (and, sometimes, means I do not speak other languages).
_Je parle *le* Français._ suggests I speak that language among other languages or suggests it is my preferred language. Most of the time, it is an answer to a question about the ability to speak some languages, that is to say, you are asked to quote the languages you could speak.
_Je parle *en* Français._ suggests, at the moment I'm speaking, I'm using or trying to use this language and *not* other language.
_Je parle *bien* Français. _suggestsemphasis, or you (try to) show your supposed fluency in this language. But, most of the time, it means that the language is the one used (could be sarcastic, in some cases) and is supposed to be correct.
_Je parle *bien le* Français._ suggests emphasis too. Most of the time, _bien_ means _correctement_ in this case.
_Je parle *bien en* Français._ suggests that the used language is this and not another one (ironical, sometimes). It's sounds like "I'm sure it is French."

Culturally,
_Je parle Français._ and _Je parle *le* Français._ do not mean the same (_nuances de la langue Française_), event though, it is said that the two sentences mean the same. _Je parle Français._ is better to say talking about a context (a moment, a case, a state), _Je parle le Français_ is better to say talking about abilities or skills.


----------



## Maître Capello

I'm afraid the distinction you're trying to make between _Je parle français_ and _Je parle *le* français_ is artificial and not applicable. If you read this thread again, you will see that both wordings mean exactly the same for us natives and that we may use either in most cases. It is simplistic to say that one should be used about context and the other about abilities.

By the way, languages must be spelled with a lowercase initial letter: _Je parle Français._  → _Je parle *f*rançais_.


----------



## djsavvy

Sorry to revive an old thread, but I would like input about a particular sentence in which I would like to use "parler (le/en) français":

_Voulez-vous parler (le/en) français avec moi ce soir?
_
My sense, from what has been said here and the thread on the French Only forum, is that I would use "en" parce qu'on veut souligner la manière dont on parle dans un cas/moment particulier.

For some context, I would like to create a display of French books at the library where I work. It's a library in an English-speaking city in Canada (where, as you know, English and French are the official languages), and I'd like to feature our French collection. The sentence would appear on a sign and is meant to be playful. I also wanted to use a phrase that even people who don't speak French will recognize. I don't mind if it's informal, but I definitely don't want it to be obvious that the sign was concocted by a non-native speaker.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## le chat noir

_Voulez-vous parler en français avec moi ce soir ?_ Sounds OK to my French ears.
Maybe a bit too complicated to be recognizable by non-French speakers, though.

Now for more  playfulness I would simply suggest "_Voulez-vous parler avec moi ce soir ?_" or "_Voulez-vous lire avec moi ce soir ?_".
 "lire" is more to the point, but "parler" sounds more like "coucher"


----------



## بدر

Bonjour,

La différence est la suivante: "_*anglais*_" = _*en anglais*_ (adverbe); " _*l'anglais*_" = _*la langue anglaise*_ (substantif).


----------



## Maître Capello

Pas tout à fait… _Parler anglais_ peut signifier tant _parler *en* anglais_ que _parler *l'*anglais_.

Selon _Le Bon Usage_ (§ 297, b, 7º) :


> _Parler  le français_ exprime plutôt une virtualité ; c’est être capable d’utiliser cette langue : _  Il parle aussi bien le français que l’anglais_. _Parler en français_ concerne une réalisation précise :   _Le président a parlé en anglais._    — On distingue de la même façon :   _ Il écrit le français.     Il a écrit en français._    — Mais _parler_ a une autre possibilité, qui est refusée à _écrire_ : _parler français_. Cette dernière expression peut avoir les deux nuances distinguées ci-dessus.


----------

